# Shrimp Requirements



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

With all this talk going on about FW shrimp I have a couple questions as in what I need for some shrimp.
1 - What would the minimum size tank that I would need for Tigers, RCS or CRS's
2 - Water parameters Temp, PH and Hardness
3 - Filtration
4 - Would Guppies, WCM or any others that might go with them and I know a larger tank would be needed when adding fish
5 - Basic tank setup

I have a couple bow front 6-8 gallon tanks sitting empty and that bugs me  so I was wondering if they would work and I also have a couple sponge filters sitting around. 
Thanks for any info you can give me


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Whats up nobody wants to give me some ideas???????????


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Wouldnt the Tigers and the CRS interbreed since they are both Caridinas? *


----------

